# Las Vegas Performance Truck Shop



## truckracer666 (May 23, 2007)

A buddy of mine just got his truck set up through Outlaw Motorsports in Las Vegas - did JBA headers and exhaust on his Nissan Titan give them shout at 702-368-0638 apparently Chris is the person to talk with there


----------

